# Tổng Hợp Các Mẫu Màn Khung Ròng Rọc Hiện Đại Nhất Hiện Nay EASY DREAM



## TRẦN CÔNG HOÀNG (22/9/21)

*Các mẫu màn khung ròng rọc  đẹp không khoan tường  phong cách Hàn Quốc *
Màn khung là sản phẩm màn khá thân thuộc với mọi gia đình hiện nay, ưu điểm của loại màn này là dễ sử dụng, mẫu mã đa dạng và độ bền cao.

Tại Easy Dream, bên cạnh mẫu mã, các sản phẩm màn còn đa dạng về kiểu dáng, hình dáng cơ bản nhất là hình chữ nhật, sau đó đến hình tròn và hình bán nguyệt,..

Có các loại màn khung không cố định, có thể gấp lại khi không sử dụng hay màn tự bung, rất tiện lợi cho người sử dụng, tùy vào diện tích phòng, kích thước giường mà việc lựa chọn màn sẽ khác nhau sao cho tối ưu nhất.



màn khung không khoan tường 8013S 





Màn khung không khoan tường 8013H  chính hãng Ray đôi 



Màn khung không khoan tường 8013H  chính hãng Ray đôi





Màn khung không khoan tường 807






Màn khung ròng rọc hiện đại không khoan tường - cao cấp EASY DREAM 




*Màn khung ròng rọc đẹp không khoan tường  nhập khẩu phong cách Hàn Quốc*
Trong tất cả những loại màn đang được kinh doanh tại Easy Dream, mẫu màn được ưa chuộng nhất vẫn là những mẫu mang phong cách Hàn Quốc với vẻ đẹp mới lạ, hiện đại.






SANG TRỌNG -ĐẲNG CẤP - THƯỢNG LƯU 

NGUỒN BẢI VIẾT : Màn Khung Ròng Rọc- MÀN KHUNG XẾP GỌN Gía Gốc Nhà Máy  EASY DREAM
ZALO : 0332 039 886 






QUÝ PHÁI


----------

